# Iberital MC2 problem



## newera (Feb 10, 2013)

I had my MC2 for the past 1 month and a half and worked properly and worked with different kind of beans.

Now on Sat I put a new set of beans on top of some beans which I had already and I suppose that by today the new coffee beans were going to be grounded. I tried to grind today morning and the grinder is not working as expected. Basically you hear the motor running but there is few ground coffee coming out. It makes a strange noise like it is not grounding anything. I did not change the knob to adjust the courseness so its not a matter that I change the courseness and over tightened it.

Thanks


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Some beans appear to get "sticky", dunno why (roast or static?) & can "log jam" on the way into the burrs. Even happens on hand grinders.

With the grinder off, you might try stirring/agitating the the beans in the hopper to free them up?

I avoid beans that I know will do this, but of course, with a new bean you don't know until you try.

By the way, I wouldn't leave beans in the hopper for days on end, I'd just grind what you are using for the imminent extraction, with a little purge of a few grams to get rid of any stale grounds sitting in the workings.


----------



## newera (Feb 10, 2013)

I did try to agitate the grinder and then also tried to regrind but to no avail. I will get new coffee beans see if it makes any difference.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I think you just need to give the grinder a good clean inside. Tip all the beans out of the hopper, remove the hopper, tip the beans out of the neck, remove the top burr, clean out all the grinds from the teeth on both sides of the burrs, basically get all the cr&p out and then reassemble and you shod be good to go. Use a stiff bristled brush to clean the burrs but not a wire brush

The reason why it's not grinding I suspect is that its got a bit clogged up inside and the new beans therefore cannot get into the burrs.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Once you have the top burr out it is worth removing the lower burr and three armed rotor. You need two ring spanners, 1 at 19mm ( 3/4 inch) and 1 at 10mm. Place the 19mm carefully onto the lower burr to hold it still and place the 10 mm on the small nut THIS IS A LEFT HAND THREAD undo the nut while holding the burr steady.Lift off the nut and spring washer and keep safe. Lift off the lower burr and 3 armed rotor.(check for shim washer under rotor may or may not be one ) Wash both burrs and rotor in HOT soapy water and dry thoroughly (heat helps this) Reassemble in reverse order .Screw in top burr until it lightly touches bottom ,back off a quarter turn and this will give approximate position for espresso grind OR back about half turn for press pot grind. While at this stage it is worth washing the delivery shute and using a EMERY BOARD (ladies nails)

to remove the lip in the top of the shute to help flow.

For the purist you can wrap some tape around the burr before applying the spanner if you are concerned about damage to the burr


----------

